# 1919 Harley Davidson Restored



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's a 1919 H-D restored by evan hatcher of rockford MN. owned by dave hilbrandt of glencoe Mn. enjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2013)

here's more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Waterland (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful bike!  Does he do all the work himself, or is some of it sent off such as the chrome and the leather seat?  I have a 1920's leather Troxel Scout seat that I need restitched or restored, I have a new wood pan, new leather bottom and new foam padding cut out for it, would he be able to stitch it all up for me?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 30, 2013)

Well done. I love the black accents and box stripes.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful job, but did they really have grips like that?


----------



## sam (Jun 30, 2013)

And I was wondering about the bolts on the tank.
really Purdy!


----------



## JRE123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Class all the way!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 30, 2013)

Boy, that looks amazing! Nice job! Will you ride it?


----------

